# Congratulations To The Squid Squad



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations...you have successfully achieved the SECOND most exciting day on Puff. Of course, the first most exciting day was when ZK was introduced. We, then, were the most elite and destructive bombing force on the PLANET...and now...well...we STILL are the most elite and destructive bombing force on the planet. You squid have opened a can of worms and what came out of that can? The best bombing group that this world has ever seen...good move fellas.

You Squid think that this fazes us at all? Just so you are aware...every Zilla Killa has been equiped with a "return to sender" stamp and we are NOT afraid to use them. It is funny...a bomb that is never opened isn't a bomb at all. 

You may have the numbers (so you claim) now, but you will never out-bomb or OUTSMART ZK! :twisted:

Love,
Zilla Killas Inc :grouphug:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

As the emoticon you used shows, I imagine you are going to be doing a lot of huddeling in the coming days, weeks, and months.

Bring your herd close Kipp. You will need all the the help that you can find if you hope to survive the storm coming your way.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Look I'm Switzerland in this but I would think the most exiting day was back in June 2009 ( I wasn't there so I'm not sure if my idea is correct, but in retrospect I think u will agree.) I've always prefered the original band to the impersonator( tribute).


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

the day's not over yet Kipp. this will surpass the day the ZK came onto the bombing scene. When ever that day was, it's going to be like a fart in a wind storm, no one is going to know it happened.

BTW, it's good to have you back trash talking. it got kind of quiet for a while with you were laying low.



primetime76 said:


> Congratulations...you have successfully achieved the SECOND most exciting day on Puff. Of course, the first most exciting day was when ZK was introduced. We, then, were the most elite and destructive bombing force on the PLANET...and now...well...we STILL are the most elite and destructive bombing force on the planet. You squid have opened a can of worms and what came out of that can? The best bombing group that this world has ever seen...good move fellas.
> 
> You Squid think that this fazes us at all? Just so you are aware...every Zilla Killa has been equiped with a "return to sender" stamp and we are NOT afraid to use them. It is funny...a bomb that is never opened isn't a bomb at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

already posting a thread about us huh? not surprising....our boardroom is a well organised cepholapod habitat, and we too can meet in secret and plan "stuff" 

we appear from the darkness, take our prey, and disappear into the darkness again until its time to feed again

Beware the predator that is the squid, you hoofed, grazing horse/cow hybrid vegetarians!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Captain Chihuahua was just insecure in our thread, so he came over here to start his own thread, in which he makes good on his promise to exact "severe consequences".






By barking and yipping (Kipping?) some more.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

with none of his ZK brethern coming in to back him up, I must agree with you Derek


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You keep saying Chihuahua... But I keep reading Chi-wha-wha


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

He's just upset that his reign as the elite bomb squad has come to an end on Oct 14, 2011


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> You keep saying Chihuahua... But I keep reading Chi-wha-wha


RG bump. That's hilarious.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You Squid think that this fazes us at all? Just so you are aware...*every Zilla Killa has been equiped with a "return to sender" stamp and we are NOT afraid to use them. It is funny...a bomb that is never opened isn't a bomb at all. *


WTH is that?!?!? Thats basically saying, "I'm taking my ball and going home." Kinda like the Red Sox...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> WTH is that?!?!? Thats basically saying, "I'm taking my ball and going home." Kinda like the Red Sox...


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Love it! This should be Captain Chihuahua's new avatar. :smoke:



David_ESM said:


> You keep saying Chihuahua... But I keep reading Chi-wha-wha


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Definitely loving the fact that Kipp is gettin torn up by Squids, but his fellow ZKs are now to afraid of us to come back him up. 

Silly ZK, your days of being the leading bomb group has come to an end. :mischief:


----------



## CaptWoodrow10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Now, I'm pretty new here, but Kipp's post sorta sounded like a conditional surrender to me. 
I've seen alot of calamari activity, but not much in response from the llamas. Kinda makes you wonder.... 

:cowboyic9:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

CaptWoodrow10 said:


> Now, I'm pretty new here, but Kipp's post sorta sounded like a conditional surrender to me.
> I've seen alot of calamari activity, but not much in response from the llamas. Kinda makes you wonder....
> 
> :cowboyic9:


ZK is much smarter than to be goaded into an ass whooping by a guy with 5 posts...learn something about ZK...then come talk to me. Dismissed!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ZK is much smarter than to be goaded into an ass whooping by a guy with 5 posts...learn something about ZK...then come talk to me. Dismissed!


Far be it from to take kipp's side, but I saw that coming lol


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

CaptWoodrow10 said:


> Now, I'm pretty new here, but Kipp's post sorta sounded like a conditional surrender to me.
> I've seen alot of calamari activity, but not much in response from the llamas. Kinda makes you wonder....
> 
> :cowboyic9:


I like this guy. Don't listen to Kipp, he is just an angry llama because he got the clap from a mexican.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Far be it from to take kipp's side, but I saw that coming lol


Seriously...the first thing you EVER say to me and you are angling for a mass attack...lmao!! Again, more posts, get to know us, do some good on the site...and we'll decide if you are worthy.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

you can just call him "Cappy Clappy" though


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

CaptWoodrow10 said:


> Now, I'm pretty new here, but Kipp's post sorta sounded like a conditional surrender to me.
> I've seen alot of calamari activity, but not much in response from the llamas. Kinda makes you wonder....
> 
> :cowboyic9:


Why does there have to be words in order for a response to be made? You can bet that steps have already taken place. We can and will retaliate and understand this, surrender is not an option....


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Why does there have to be words in order for a response to be made? You can bet that steps have already taken place. We can and will retaliate and understand this, surrender is not an option....


The question is... Have these steps led to the arrangement for 23 bombs to land on a single day?

Not to mention have more to follow in the coming days?

I think not


----------



## CaptWoodrow10 (Sep 24, 2011)

My above comment wasn't meant as in insult, nor a call to arms. I was merely commenting on the boards event's as of late. My comment's are rarely serious, and if they are meant to be taken as such, I will inform the reader in some way. 

Please, do not mistake my above comment as a "bomb me next" call. I have done nothing to deserve such a thing, and nor has anything I've said warranted even a "give that man a cigar" comment. 

I'm just here to enjoy the community, learn what I can, and watch the constant massacre the members dish out to one another. It is entertaining to say in the least.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I for one am not under estimating any potential response. We may now have the numbers, but llamas are a crafty and dangerous, albee ugly, pack of creatures.

We'll be ready, plans are moving forward on both sides now.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Edited for clarity:



primetime76 said:


> Congratulations...you have successfully achieved *the most exciting day on Puff!* Of course, the other most exciting day was when *nealw6971* was introduced. He *is the most elite and destructive bombing force on the PLANET*... (after Shuckins, Zilla) and now...well...*he's joined the squids and they* are the most elite and destructive bombing force on the planet. You squid have opened a can of worms and *mass destruction* came out of that can! The best bombing group that this world has ever seen...good move fellas.
> 
> You Squid think that this fazes us at all? Just so you are aware...every Zilla Killa has been equiped with a *"surrender"* stamp and we are NOT afraid to use them. It is funny...a *ZKbomb isn't a bomb at all.*
> You *obviously* have the numbers now, and you will *always* out-bomb or OUTSMART ZK! :amen:
> ...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wow Neal. You actually made Kipp sound reasonable... I never thought that possible :wink:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Wow Neal. You actually made Kipp sound reasonable... I never thought that possible :wink:


I always knew he had it in him.  My gut feeling is that he'll eventually convert to squid.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> As the emoticon you used shows, I imagine you are going to be doing a lot of huddeling in the coming days, weeks, and months.
> 
> Bring your herd close Kipp. You will need all the the help that you can find if you hope to survive the storm coming your way.


Haha, that is great! I feel like I should be paying for this kind of exciting entertainment  op2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I <3 Puff.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Ah, you youn'uns crack me up! Now I'm admiting that was a nice little warm up act for the main show of the ZK's but I suspect you're one hit wonders......(although picking on Shawn was a very nice touch).


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Ah, you youn'uns crack me up! Now I'm admiting that was a nice little warm up act for the main show of the ZK's but I suspect you're one hit wonders......(although picking on Shawn was a very nice touch).


I guess you and your llama cohorts will have to sit back and watch our next move. Are we one hit wonders and gonna flame out like Gerardo did after Rico Suave or are we going to stick around like the Rolling Stones? Only time will tell op2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> you can just call him "Cappy Clappy"


Bwahahaha! Joe, if I could give you RG, I would! :thumb:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, I think I've actually solved something here... this whole time we've thought that the Aruba photo was of Shawn. Personally, despite Shawn's constant references to the photo and ownership of the idea that he went to Aruba, I noticed some things that just didn't seem quite right about the photo. So, I took it to the local CSI shop, and had Gill Grisom look at it. He took it into the amazing fantabulous computers that can do anything to photos lab and after only a few seconds and a couple of keystrokes, Grissom was able to remove the sunglasses and fake mustache. (Everyone knows that the Photo enhancing techniques on CSI are absolutely 100% real!)

It was then that I realized what was going on... it's been Kipp all along!

Edit: Damn, I just noticed Pete's in the picture too!

Edit #2: Okay, I just noticed that Jeff's there, too! Sheesh, this must be the ZK Boardroom!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That photo scares me... I am going to have bad dreams tonight...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

i hope there is a lot of chlorine in that pool.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Okay, I think I've actually solved something here... this whole time we've thought that the Aruba photo was of Shawn. Personally, despite Shawn's constant references to the photo and ownership of the idea that he went to Aruba, I noticed some things that just didn't seem quite right about the photo. So, I took it to the local CSI shop, and had Gill Grisom look at it. He took it into the amazing fantabulous computers that can do anything to photos lab and after only a few seconds and a couple of keystrokes, Grissom was able to remove the sunglasses and fake mustache. (Everyone knows that the Photo enhancing techniques on CSI are absolutely 100% real!)
> 
> It was then that I realized what was going on... it's been Kipp all along!
> 
> ...


I was going to stay out of this because I'm still under seige at the moment, but that picture of KIPP! - yes KIPP!  is absolutely, unequivocally, the *single most hilarious, jaw busting, back slapping picture I've ever seen on Puff!* RG for Neal if it lets me give it!

PS - KIPP - you look "marrvelous" in that bathing suit!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I was going to stay out of this because I'm still under seige at the moment, but that picture of KIPP! - yes KIPP! is absolutely, unequivocally, the *single most hilarious, jaw busting, back slapping picture I've ever seen on Puff!* RG for Neal if it lets me give it!
> 
> PS - KIPP - you look "marrvelous" in that bathing suit!!


...and for some reason, Mrs. Oldsmo54 won't leave me the hell alone! Something about my "sexy body".... :dunno:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ...and for some reason, Mrs. Oldsmo54 won't leave me the hell alone! Something about my "sexy body".... :dunno:


Must be the "intoxicating look" in your eyes :nerd:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Must be the "intoxicating look" in your eyes :nerd:


Haha!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hell I'm just happy I got my hair back!!!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Jeff and his hair really creep me out... Or maybe hes trying to seduce me..


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> Jeff and his hair really creep me out... Or maybe hes trying to seduce me..


Just wait..... You'll be here soon enough!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Just wait..... You'll be here soon enough!! :lol: :lol:


ewwwwww :fear::fear::fear:


----------

